# Organising Kindle Titles? Help!



## Brigie Bear (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello all!

I am a Kindle newbie and just SO in love with it!

There is only one thing which bothers me about the Kindle and that is the lack of personal organisation for my book titles... I can either sort them my author, title, newest etc but I cant choose the order I'd like them to go in...

For example, I usually have it sorted by author as I have many serieses in my kindle... But some automatically sort by their first names whilst tohers go with their last. I have Alexandre Duman in my "A" section with other authors with A last names...

My biggest problem is that with my series they are all out of order and I have no way of ordering them from (eg) 1-8 rather than being orderes 5,8,2,4,1,3 etc...

Do you know if Amazon is planning an update for this or there is any good 3rd party program I can get to display my kindle books the way I want them on my home page of my kindle?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards Brigie Bear!

Amazon has promised us some sort of Organizing ability this year, but it hasn't materilaized yet.
Some folks use Calibre to edit the metadata on the files so you can get a better sort on the names and titles.
There is also a work-around somewhere around here that involves adding unique notes to each book so you can search for them.  I'll try to find the reference if no one beats me to it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have most of my ~600 books tagged. However it is not possible to tag PDF files. Tagging will not cause the listing on the Home page to change but it can make searching for a book easier.

Some threads on book tagging using notes on the books on the Kindle
What Tag Words Do You Use? (My updated tag list)
Does Everyone Know: K2 Searches Your Notes, & Notes Can Be Tags?
Question about organizing your books on Kindle 2....

EDIT: I have noticed that adding many notes in a short period of time can result in the Kindle showing down significantly (whether several notes/highlights/bookmarks in a single book or single notes in several books). This is due to the Kindle trying to index the current book, the My Clippings.txt file, and the book's annotation file while trying to add text to the My Clippings.txt file and the current book's annotation file. The Kindle may appear frozen. When this occurs, the best thing I have found to do is to press the Menu button once and then stop pressing any buttons on the Kindle. Wait for the Kindle to catch up with the last activity and display the menu. Then it is OK to press buttons again. The reason for pressing the Menu button is because there seems as if the Kindle sometimes "forgets" to refresh the screen for notes but will always refresh the screen to display the menu.


----------



## Brigie Bear (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Andra!  Do you have any information about Calibre? I am a total newbie so really dont have much of a clue about it... SO glad that amazon has promised this update!! Id i use a program like Calibre do I void my warrenty or anthing? Same with if I do any new screensavers or anything like that? (I really have NO idea about how to do any of it lol!)

Annalong, thank you SO much for that info! Unfortunately I dont really understand anything you've said or how to do it but will go and read those links now


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a demo video for Calibre on the Calibre website. That should answer most of your questions on how to use it.

Calibre is software for your PC (or Mac). It is cataloging software for ebooks. There is nothing about it that will affect your Kindle. Its only integration with any ereader is that it can be used to transfer ebooks to it.


----------



## Brigie Bear (Apr 6, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> There is a demo video for Calibre on the Calibre website. That should answer most of your questions on how to use it.
> 
> Calibre is software for your PC (or Mac). It is cataloging software for ebooks. There is nothing about it that will affect your Kindle. Its only integration with any ereader is that it can be used to transfer ebooks to it.


Great! So using Calibre I can orger my kindle books and they will apear the way I order them inside my kindle home page?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have not gotten into Calibre yet, but there are lots of folks here who use it.  If you look around you will find lots of threads about it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Brigie Bear said:


> Annalong, thank you SO much for that info! Unfortunately I dont really understand anything you've said or how to do it but will go and read those links now


Most of the information is in the links. I usually add a note (annotation) to the last word of the title of a book. The note contains the tags and any general information I want to add about the book such as the dates I read the book. Later you can search for the tags and the Kindle will search the contents of the notes as well as the contents of the books.

The EDIT note I added was just so that if anyone noticed that their Kindle seemed to lock up after adding 10 notes to 10 books in a couple minutes then they should not worry and just wait for their Kindle to catch up as it is busy trying to do more than one thing at a time to its files.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you want to do screen savers, here is a link which has all the information you would need. It has been put together by one of our members. One-stop shopping for "hack" files


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Brigie Bear said:


> Great! So using Calibre I can orger my kindle books and they will apear the way I order them inside my kindle home page?


I don't use Calibre, but I don't think so.


----------



## Brigie Bear (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah no... I dont think Calibre is what I was looking for 

I guess I'll just have to wait for amazon to get their stuff together and create something. It really is very frustrating that you can't self order your books


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rumors from late last summer -- actually came from Amazon -- said they'd be implementing an update  "in the first half of the year" that would provide for better organization. . . .so. . . . .we'll see. . . . .   Meanwhile, the tagging thing Annalog described works pretty well, though if you already have hundred's of books it's labor intensive.  Easier to do as in small batches. . . . .or as you add books one at a time.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree that if you already have hundreds of books, as I did when I started tagging, it is easier to do in small batches. I tagged a few each evening before starting to read. Since I usually sort by Most Recent First, I would jump to the page where I had left off tagging. If I forgot the page then I could easily find the untagged items by starting immediately after the page filled with samples.  After tagging a book I would use the Back button to go back to the page at the beginning of the untagged books. I tag new books immediately. I keep a paper list of tags in my Kindle cover. The tags I add to the list are usually specific series tags and sometimes subject tags.


----------

